# No. 6 REMU RCAF



## Dog Walker (13 Dec 2011)

My dad was an electrician in the RCAF during the Second World War. The finial unit that he was posted to was the No. 6 REMU in Moncton NB, between 16 Feb and 1 July 1945.  My question is what is an REMU?  Before this he was with the No. 21 Repair Depot also in Moncton.


----------



## mariomike (13 Dec 2011)

Dog Walker said:
			
		

> My question is what is an REMU?



Repair Equipment and Maintenance Unit 

Edit to add reference:
http://www.google.ca/#hl=en&cp=9&gs_id=5g&xhr=t&q=+%22repair+equipment+and+maintenance+unit%22&pq=+%22equipment+and+maintenance+unit%22&pf=p&sclient=psy-ab&cr=countryCA&tbs=ctr:countryCA&source=hp&pbx=1&oq=+%22repair+equipment+and+maintenance+unit%22&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&gs_sm=&gs_upl=&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.,cf.osb&fp=8e722ba1f9aec1f9&biw=1152&bih=662


----------



## Dog Walker (13 Dec 2011)

Thank you for the answer, but now what is the difference between a Repair Depot and an REMU?
 From what I found on the internet it appears that the REMUs have something with the storage of equipment and aircraft after they were retired from active service, while the Repair Depot is for equipment still in service. Is this correct?


----------



## Dog Walker (13 Dec 2011)

With a little searching I found the following:
http://www.militarybruce.com/history/base-history_8.html



> No. 164 Heavy Transport Squadron was formed at Lakeburn in January 1943 and one year later, the base was re-named RCAF Station Moncton, coinciding with the establishment of No. 21 Repair Depot. Both units remained at RCAF Station Moncton until 1945, when No. 164 (Heavy Transport) Squadron relocated to RCAF Station Dartmouth and No. 21 RD disbanded. *No. 6 Reserve Equipment Maintenance Unit* briefly assumed No. 21's duties before it too disbanded.



I also found references to some Norseman aircraft being sent to No 6 REMU in November 1945 in Mont Joli Quebec showing that the unit wasn’t disbanded in Moncton, but was moved to Mont Joli.


----------

